
Many Ways to Start an Xserver - gbrown_
https://nixers.net/Thread-How-Many-Ways-To-Start-An-Xserver
======
ilitirit
This has been a pain point for me in the past, but I guess it's just part of
how the ecosystem works.

I would personally rewrite the article as "Too many ways to start an Xserver"

------
venamresm__
Author here! I'm fantastically pleased to see our small nixers community get
this much attention. If you're interested in similar discussions, be sure to
join us on the forums and IRC (freenode #nixers_net).

------
AceJohnny2
X11 has always seemed weird to me, from an architectural and interface
perspective, compared to the Unix platform it's built on.

I suppose it's the impedance mismatch between the "Worse is Better" Unix crowd
and the "purity of interface" MIT crowd
([http://dreamsongs.com/WorseIsBetter.html](http://dreamsongs.com/WorseIsBetter.html))

This article was useful in showing the interface between the Unix side and the
X11 side.

------
egberts1
Too bad that one can’t figure out a way to login into 4 separate X-Windows/PCs
using a single/sign-on.

I’ve stared at SASL, SAML, and PAM but the precipice is too steep.

Closest thing I could think of is to remote SSH into the other three and fire
up its X session.

~~~
nineteen999
SSSD+LDAP is what we use in 2020. If you have an existing Active Directory
backend you can use that. You can also do the reverse, which is an OpenLDAP or
FreeIPA backend on Linux and use pGina to authenticate Windows boxes if
needed.

We do this at work, and have everything from Windows desktops, Linux desktops
and servers, and almost all our 3rd party applications using the same accounts
and passwords.

~~~
guerby
Plus one for pGina, a really nice piece of software, login auth on your LDAP,
then script mounts of drive if any and you avoid having a full Active
Directory.

I was listening at a conference call about security in my area of work and
someone said that 100% of the pen-tests done in the past year on various
entities got full control of the Active Directory.

At the conference call I mentionned that we do without AD and with pGina, the
senior security officer said it was not a bad idea when possible :).

~~~
nineteen999
Yeah a full AD doesn't make sense for us, as we only have a handful of Windows
VM's and the rest is Linux. But if you're running an environment with 100's or
1000's of Windows desktops/servers you're probably stuck with AD if you want
to be able to manage that lot.

------
aequitas
I clicked this link expecting to find obscure ways to start an Apple Xserve.

------
jbirer
One of the many reason I stick with Wayland.

